# Former lurker, sharing pictures



## eskimoearl (May 2, 2006)

Hey everyone

I've been lurking around these forums for a long time, and never posted. But reading what everyone else has said has really helped me to start loving my body. Anyway, I wanted to share a couple pictures of myself. Tell me what you think! 

View attachment n21903071_30275002_5867.jpg


View attachment n21905656_30074478_8158.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (May 2, 2006)

Simply adorable. Welcome out of lurk mode 

xoxo

Tami


----------



## 1300 Class (May 2, 2006)

Hi and a warm welcome.


----------



## Littleghost (May 2, 2006)

Aww... cute!

,
--Littleghost


----------



## asses77 (May 2, 2006)

eskimoearl said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I've been lurking around these forums for a long time, and never posted. But reading what everyone else has said has really helped me to start loving my body. Anyway, I wanted to share a couple pictures of myself. Tell me what you think!



Newbie too. so welcome! love to see more pics as I think you're very attractive.

:eat2:


----------



## eskimoearl (May 2, 2006)

asses77 said:


> Newbie too. so welcome! love to see more pics as I think you're very attractive.
> 
> :eat2:




Here's another I just had around...Thanks for the nice words! 

View attachment n21903071_30316310_5914.jpg


----------



## asses77 (May 2, 2006)

eskimoearl said:


> Here's another I just had around...Thanks for the nice words!



My pleasure, just tellin the truth! dont be shy, you're a fine lookin woman and should be proud to post pics.

Did you get my PM??


----------



## AnnMarie (May 2, 2006)

Very cute, girlie!  

If you'd like I can make you a better face avatar for the forums.... just let me know, can crop up on of the pics you included here.


----------



## Tragdor (May 2, 2006)

welcome welcome. You are a cutie

Does that tiara mean your royality?


----------



## Edens_heel (May 3, 2006)

Welcome to another former lurker! Hope you find the site to your liking as I have.

Oh, and very beautiful pics. Gorgeous smile


----------



## EasyCheese (May 3, 2006)

I, too, am new to this forum, and if you're the kind of company I'm to expect, I'm gonna love it here .


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 3, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!

Great pictures!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 3, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures  how bout some beginner rep points for gracing us with your presence?  No? Too late


----------



## eskimoearl (May 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Very cute, girlie!
> 
> If you'd like I can make you a better face avatar for the forums.... just let me know, can crop up on of the pics you included here.



Thanks, AM but I worked it out. Good idea, I like the new one a lot better


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 6, 2006)

Very pretty! Ok, from an FA's point of view..."HOT!"

Thanks for sharing, you've got a great bod to strut, and fantastic smile to boot!


Jay


----------



## Chimpi (May 6, 2006)

Very beautiful pictures, eskimo. Welcome to the Dimensions Forum.
My girlfriend has the same shirt. It's one of my favorite shirts.


----------



## dtrife (May 8, 2006)

you go girl! i used to be the same way and im now trying to be more active on the boards myself!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 8, 2006)

welcome to the boards!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 8, 2006)

dtrife said:


> you go girl! i used to be the same way and im now trying to be more active on the boards myself!



just dive right in. this is an extremely supportive bunch that have helped me out a lot (whether they know it or not)


----------



## shy guy (May 9, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!:shocked: HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked: another super cute girl for me to drool over. Welcome to the Forums I hope you have a great time  ...later


----------



## eskimoearl (Aug 12, 2006)

So...I know I didn't do as well as I would have wanted as far as not lurking anymore, but I guess I just like to read sometimes, and not participate. I'll try to do better, I swear! Anyway, I had a couple new pictures to share, so here they are 

View attachment n21903071_30481822_1957.jpg


View attachment n21903071_30481895_4841.jpg


----------



## shy guy (Aug 12, 2006)

Now thats a billion dollar smile if I ever saw one It's so awesome that all the pretty girls come here:smitten: and btw,Welcome Back!!!...later


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome back! You look great!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 13, 2006)

eskimoearl said:


> So...I know I didn't do as well as I would have wanted as far as not lurking anymore, but I guess I just like to read sometimes, and not participate. I'll try to do better, I swear! Anyway, I had a couple new pictures to share, so here they are



Sure, sure. We know you lurkers are a buncha psychos.  (JOKING! you look beautiful, EE.)


----------



## GPL (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, you look very beautiful!
What a smile, what a body, what nice arms;-)
Very nice to see you came back.

Thank you for posting and sharing your pics,
Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you continue to post and contribute, because if your thoughts and opinions are as good as you are cute- I'm going to LOVE reading what you have to say


----------



## The Fat Man (Aug 15, 2006)

eskimoearl said:


> So...I know I didn't do as well as I would have wanted as far as not lurking anymore, but I guess I just like to read sometimes, and not participate. I'll try to do better, I swear!



Trust me, I know the feeling, with as fast as this place moves and as great as the content is, its easy to just sit back and click around and not get involved.. I do that often, lol. Welcome to the boards! Erm.. again!


----------



## Vice Admiral D (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello and welcome from another "new to the whole posting on the boards thingie" person!


----------



## cactopus (Aug 17, 2006)

eskimoearl said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I've been lurking around these forums for a long time, and never posted. But reading what everyone else has said has really helped me to start loving my body. Anyway, I wanted to share a couple pictures of myself. Tell me what you think!



Err?... BAM!... kick it up a notch! or what an entrance!

Wow. You need a couple extra O's in that word loving...

as in LOOOOving


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 17, 2006)

*comes in late* Hi.. hi...

You're quite a cutie, eskimoearl 

=Divals


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 19, 2006)

:wubu: what a beautiful face :wubu: 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 8, 2006)

EEEE!
*tackleglomps*

What can I say? You have a huge, shapely, fantastic belly, and at the same time a perfect, coy but confident, pinball smile. ^___^

:smitten:


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello, Cutie :wubu:


----------



## love dubh (Sep 10, 2006)

eskimoearl said:


> Here's another I just had around...Thanks for the nice words!



You've got a mischeivous smile. I like it!


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Sep 10, 2006)

eskimoearl said:


> So...I know I didn't do as well as I would have wanted as far as not lurking anymore, but I guess I just like to read sometimes, and not participate. I'll try to do better, I swear! Anyway, I had a couple new pictures to share, so here they are




You are rather cute.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 10, 2006)

Eskimoearl, welcome to Dimensions!


----------

